# 69 GTO rear bumper brackets



## Chadcock (Jul 28, 2017)

Where to find rear bumper brackets
Where to find the tail light panel?
Where to find a good hood

Thanks
Chad


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Craigslist , eBay , Facebook has a great pontiac site . And PY fourm has a great for sale site. Good luck


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Also all the parts you are looking for are repo now. I think the thing you need the most of is money. This is becoming a financial night mare to buy parts. But if you are willing to pay they are out there. Doug


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

I have them just let me know you are still looking. I will sell cheap and they just collect dust . Doug


----------

